# Decals On Trailer Are Coming Off



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I washed the trailer today and one of the front cool decals started to peel off







. I carefully folded the decal back into place, but I am wondering if there is a type of glue or adhesive that I can put under the decal to make it stick to the surface. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Were you using a pressure washer??

How big of an area are we talking about?


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Bob,

I don't know anything about how to glue them back, even if you can, but I would suggest send a PM to "6pack" and ask him, maybe he can help you. He is well briefed on decals. He might know.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

I have washed my tt a couple times since applying the decals with no trouble. However, I washed very lightly over the decals. Maybe 6pack will have some advice for you. sunny Good luck.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I will send him a PM, thank you. I use a soft brush on a long handle to wash the trailer and the truck. No pressure washer at all, and the soap I use is for RV's to wash and wax. Thanks again.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

shaela21 said:


> I will send him a PM, thank you. I use a soft brush on a long handle to wash the trailer and the truck. No pressure washer at all, and the soap I use is for RV's to wash and wax. Thanks again.
> [snapback]65243[/snapback]​


Sounds like the decal man on your camper was the same person as the tank label man


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Actually Ram, the tank label guy only does the bathroom fan wiring when he has some spare time.

Unless the radio guy is sick, and the slide seal inspector is too busy rolling doobies out back with the Nanco rep!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Any automotive dealer will have some adhesive for decals. It is the same stuff to glue on pin stripping and our graphics.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like the surface had a little wax on it when you put on cool decals. I would only do what 6pack advises.

John


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Sounds like the decal man on your camper was the same person as the tank label man








[snapback]65244[/snapback]​[/quote]















GOOD ONE!!!!!!


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

shaela21 said:


> I washed the trailer today and one of the front cool decals started to peel off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shaela,
I sent you a PM in response to the one you sent. But it won't make a lot of sense after reading this. I gave you instructions on how to fix one of MY decals!

As for the Outback trailer decals, I would look into warranty. Most vinyl comes with a warranty, and Keystone should cover that if it is a fairly new trailer. I had a roll of vinyl do that once, everything I produced on it would not adhere. So I sent it back and got my money back. Luckly I didn't get many jobs done before the problem was found or I would still be replacing them!

Any adheasive you put on there is going to be harsh on your paint. I would only use automotive grade vinyl designed for such applications, and never use an adheasive on a painted surface like that.

your best bet is to remove it and get some new ones from the dealer ASAP. If your trailer isn't too old, it may not have left a mark on the surface from being sun bleached. But if it is, just line the new stickers up to it, and you'll know it is straight!

Thanks,
JD


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

keystone will replace the decals/graphics under warranty, that is one of the issues my dealer is taking care of. they replace the whole front cap for it comes in a kit.

darrel


----------

